# spring is monday



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

time to wax them up and pack them up for the season ct. 
spring cleaning has started.let the girls come out to play


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

not yet sir, 

remote chance for something tuesday.

of course we started sweeping and a few clean ups this week.:angry:


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I will start Monday with the Spring Clean-Up and I hope that storm stay to the South of us......


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

THEY ARE CALLING FOR A BIG ONE AROUND HERE I SURE HOPE SO xysport WE NEED TO GET A GOOD ONE I HAVE ONLY PUSHED 2 TIMES THIS YEAR:angry:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

mr.plow 2 said:


> THEY ARE CALLING FOR A BIG ONE AROUND HERE I SURE HOPE SO xysport WE NEED TO GET A GOOD ONE I HAVE ONLY PUSHED 2 TIMES THIS YEAR:angry:


I have spring cleanups scheduled for next week, so the storm will miss us. :waving:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i really hope it misses us. im out of "plow mode" and and ready to start off a new season.... a couple mulch jobs monday and then parkinglot cleanups the rest of the week payup payup


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Time for spring boys and I sure don't want snow now.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

no snow around here in ct its going to be sunny all week and start too warm up by the end of the week bring it on


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

I hope so..........


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

If this warning comes through it will be our 2nd event of the season. 
The snow was a little thin around here this year. Like none!!


JUNEAU BOROUGH AND NORTHERN ADMIRALTY ISLAND- INCLUDING... JUNEAU 530 PM AST SAT MAR 18 2006

... WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 PM AST SUNDAY EVENING... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN JUNEAU HAS ISSUED THE WINTER STORM WARNING MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 PM AST SUNDAY EVENING FOR JUNEAU BOROUGH AND NORTHERN ADMIRALTY ISLAND.

SNOWFALL AMOUNTS FROM THIS STORM ARE EXPECTED TO RANGE BETWEEN 1 AND 2 FEET. IN ADDITION THE EAST WINDS CAN GUST TO 40 MPH IN EXPOSED LOCATIONS TONIGHT AND SUNDAY.

A WARNING MEANS THAT HEAVY SNOW IS IMMINENT. HEAVY SNOW COULD POSE A THREAT TO LIFE AND PROPERTY. HEAVY SNOW WILL CAUSE VERY LOW VISIBILITIES. TRAVEL IS DISCOURAGED UNLESS IT IS AN ABSOLUTE EMERGENCY.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

spring is monday, haven't had snow since last fall, their calling for 12" by monday night.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

if you read the first post it was for ct not alaska or ohio .
in ct ist spring time


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> if you read the first post it was for ct not alaska or ohio .
> in ct ist spring time


Happy Spring to you too. :waving:


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i tell yea what it don't feal like spring during the day


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> if you read the first post it was for ct not alaska or ohio .
> in ct ist spring time


sorry man in mo we welcome all.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 22, 2006)

*it aint spring here now*

just about figured spring was here till a week ago.Been snowing on and off since.over 4 feet on this side of the mountain as of today.6 miles of roads for me cant wait till i have it open to 2 lanespayup


----------

